# ^^ndstitle-1199^^



## shaunj66 (Sep 25, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1199^^


----------



## Delfy (Sep 25, 2006)

I cant get it working on a G6 flash...I have the last loader and manager.
Any ideas?


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2006)

There we go, now people can stop asking if this is released or not.


----------



## SkuiD87 (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone tested this on Supercard miniSD yet?


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 25, 2006)

It doesn't work with the supercard yet, just outputs a 0 byte file.


----------



## Bree (Sep 25, 2006)

Works on G6 lite,,use  ""Save mode" when flashing. Works fine here


----------



## SD5k (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> It doesn't work with the supercard yet, just outputs a 0 byte file.


Why the hell is this thing 512Mbit, it's less then 20MByte zipped.

G6L doens't work with soft-reset, DoFAT and trim on. Going to try some other settings now.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 25, 2006)

Reported working on ez4


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't work with the supercard yet, just outputs a 0 byte file.
> ...



Use Safe Mode on G6. Works for me


----------



## Kirby102 (Sep 25, 2006)

Talk about awesome.

Works on *M3SD E28 using GM27a with settings of Safe Mode, No Trim*.

Really want to test wifi.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Why the hell is this thing 512Mbit, it's less then 20MByte zipped.



It has just under 40MB in files inside, maybe some of those can be compressed well.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 25, 2006)

Works on G6 in safe mode with trim on.


----------



## Minrad (Sep 25, 2006)

So Supercard is a no-go? Oh well, time to wait for a patch.


----------



## khan (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Minrad @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> So Supercard is a no-go? Oh well, time to wait for a patch.



I think it will have the same issue as LSW2 had so i would personally expect the patch in hours rather than days this time around.


----------



## sudeki300 (Sep 25, 2006)

every other flash card except supercard has had an update to get round these problems.what is up with them at supercard hq.they need to get an update out so we don't have to mess around waiting for patches for the latest games.............sudeki300


----------



## Keva (Sep 25, 2006)

Hmmmmm wifi eh? Anyone know what its function is?


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Sep 25, 2006)

You can download new levels from internet.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2006)

@sudeki300 


Yeah I know. It sucks. It just makes me wonder what nintendo are hiding with this game. It'll probably turn out to be as bad as Lego Star Wars II. It's not the protection doesn't make me want to go out and buy this game in frustration. I wish they'd get that into their heads. Make a good game and I will buy it. Simple really.


----------



## Keva (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Bruce @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> You can download new levels from internet.



Cool, Thanks


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> It'll probably turn out to be as bad as Lego Star Wars II.


well, this game IS a pretty big disappointment, because it's got NOTHING to do with MvsDK1 or the original Donkey Kong for GameBoy, gameplay-wise...
I've played the demo, it to me it's no more than yet another Lemmings clone


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2006)

@Vater Unser

I thought that might be the case. Thanks for saving me the time of loading it up.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell is this thing 512Mbit, it's less then 20MByte zipped.
> ...


I think I've figured it out, the extra space is to store levels you can download from the internet.


----------



## sergiorf (Sep 25, 2006)

Tried Safe Mode without Trim Rom on M3 Lite but it didn't work


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 25, 2006)

Works fine on EWIN2 SD/MiniSD/TF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Save Patch: Y
Trim Rom: Y
Force Access: Y


----------



## T-hug (Sep 25, 2006)

Works with Safe Mode and Trim ROM on M3 Lite.  White screens for a second or two then loads.


----------



## adgloride (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(sudeki300 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> every other flash card except supercard has had an update to get round these problems.what is up with them at supercard hq.they need to get an update out so we don't have to mess around waiting for patches for the latest games.............sudeki300



Patches for lego star wars 2 and harvest moon were released but the latest firmware wasn't.  The latest firmware is due october 1st, it looks like other flash carts can't run this either without an update so its not just a supercard problem.  A patched version of it should be out soon.


----------



## Torte (Sep 25, 2006)

I played the demo too and was quite disappointed as well.  I hope the scope of the puzzles goes further with more depth and addictive charm.

And to the Supercard users, geez it is annoying how people complain all the time; get another illegal cart if you want to guarantee instant play-giarism.  Can't please everyone.


----------



## kolis (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, this game is really fun. I'll be playing this alot!


----------



## Keva (Sep 25, 2006)

Already reported but it works fine on EZ4 Lite.

The game is a pretty fun puzzle game if youve got a few hours to kil.


----------



## TomIsADeftone (Sep 25, 2006)

Some people seem hard to please, this game is a little lemmings like but what did anyone expect?

i think it's a great little game to keep me occupied till Legend Of Zelda.

I got it working on M3 sd with Safe Mode, Trim Rom, White screen for about 2 seconds then it boots with no problems.


----------



## sergiorf (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Works with Safe Mode and Trim ROM on M3 Lite.Â White screens for a second or two then loads.



I can't make it work. White screen forever


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Sep 25, 2006)

For G6 Lite = Safe mode/no trim.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> ...


I hope this is a joke. The thing where the game is stored is called Read Only Memory for a reason. The levels will be obviously stored in the save.


----------



## SD5k (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Bruce @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> For G6 Lite = Safe mode/no trim.
> 
> Works fine with trim on accually.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It'll probably turn out to be as bad as Lego Star Wars II.
> ...



Yea, I was also pretty disappointed with the demo... Too bad they had to change it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still it might be nice on a boring sunday.


----------



## crumpster (Sep 25, 2006)

Supercard users try this program: http://www.pat.hi-ho.ne.jp/sata68/nds.shtml#scconv

I used it for the demo (which also output 0 byte file using the SC patcher) and it worked perfect. Please test and report back here.


----------



## Muskusrat (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Bruce @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> For G6 Lite = Safe mode/no trim.


Which version of the G6 software are you using? I can't get it to work v4.3a


----------



## Digeman (Sep 25, 2006)

Does it work with wifi?


----------



## Samutz (Sep 25, 2006)

Wifi appears to work with my M3 miniSD. I can connect and register my friend code. Haven't tried trading levels with anyone yet though (as I don't know anyone to trade with yet).


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(TomIsADeftone @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Some people seem hard to please, this game is a little lemmings like but what did anyone expect?


they're calling it the sequel of Mario vs. Donkey Kong, so that's what I expected...
come on, the only reason they're calling this game "Mario vs. Donkey Kong 2" is to fish fans of the first game who don't know this game is different...that's so cheap...reminds me much of Alundra 2, which also had nothing in common with Alundra 1

anyway, the demo was too short to see if the games any good, so I'll give it another chance...I hope it'll be patched soon


----------



## sizza (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Muskusrat @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Which version of the G6 software are you using? I can't get it to work v4.3a



works fine with v4.4


----------



## Morning (Sep 25, 2006)

Just letting u guys now..
works on M3 Lite - Software Reset, Trim Rom, Fastboot 4x DMA and Force R/W option checked.
using GM27a manager and E28 loader.
^.^ trying it out now!


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL ok, the first few pages of such thread will always be abt wrking with flashcart. My G6 wrks thx


----------



## khan (Sep 25, 2006)

There is already pre-patched Mario and Donkey Kong 2 out for SC users like myself.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(crumpster @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Supercard users try this program: http://www.pat.hi-ho.ne.jp/sata68/nds.shtml#scconv
> 
> I used it for the demo (which also output 0 byte file using the SC patcher) and it worked perfect. Please test and report back here.



O.k here's the report.

I get .nds and run it through the converter which gives me .SC.nds. I run .SC.nds throuch SC patcher and get a message saying "Access violation at Supercard.exe at "Blah" (Some number).
So I call that a fail or I missed something.

Let me know by PM if I'm doing something wrong. Thanks.


----------



## DrTek (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(khan @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> There is already pre-patched Mario and Donkey Kong 2 out for SC users like myself.




pm me where plz


----------



## shtonkalot (Sep 25, 2006)

Working fine on DS-Link!

The Video is pretty cool on this game.
Not so sure about the gameplay though...


----------



## khan (Sep 25, 2006)

The only reason why it's working on all carts except for SC is the fact that SC has not been updated whereas all the others have after LSW2 & HM issue. :'( 

BTW pre-patched M & DK 2 is only for SD vers.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(crumpster @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Supercard users try this program: http://www.pat.hi-ho.ne.jp/sata68/nds.shtml#scconv
> 
> I used it for the demo (which also output 0 byte file using the SC patcher) and it worked perfect. Please test and report back here.



This will never work, there the program loads the whole homebrew into the SC memory, so it should do the same for a game, 67mb cramming into 32mb memory


----------



## lenselijer (Sep 25, 2006)

supercard is going on holiday, i got an email from them, so i wont expect and update in the near future.


----------



## bdcool187 (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Wifi appears to work with my M3 miniSD. I can connect and register my friend code. Haven't tried trading levels with anyone yet though (as I don't know anyone to trade with yet).



You can actually download a level made by nintendo. Just go to receive level and touch the nintendo logo and select the level they have available.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > It'll probably turn out to be as bad as Lego Star Wars II.
> ...



I know what you mean, I am extremely dissapointed.
I just played it expecting a Mario vs DK / DK GB type game, but sensed something was wrong when I had to use the touch screen in the menus.


----------



## Killermech (Sep 25, 2006)

I get white screens with G6 using Safe / trim or notrim.
I have the 4.4 u-disk and 4.4 loader


----------



## KroBa (Sep 25, 2006)

This game is so awesome!
It reminds me of The Incredible Machine.

*EDIT: *Don't PM me.


----------



## Kurdoglu99 (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(KroBa @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> The SC patch works.
> This game is so awesome!
> It reminds me of The Incredible Machine.


Where is the Patch?


----------



## cheech1 (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Kurdoglu99 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(KroBa @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The SC patch works.
> ...





It's been said before so I'll say it again "Google is your friend"


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't forget newsgroups are an even BETTER friend than Google. The prepatched SC is only for SD and SDlite. And, it works great. I am a very happy Supercard customer but SC is showing its age just like the EZIII had (is it even being updated anymore?). I am hoping and holding out for DS-X. So, in short give the SC team a break they have made a great card IMO.


----------



## Legoblokje (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Don't forget newsgroups are an even BETTER friend than Google. The prepatched SC is only for SD and SDlite. And, it works great. I am a very happy Supercard customer but SC is showing its age just like the EZIII had (is it even being updated anymore?). I am hoping and holding out for DS-X. So, in short give the SC team a break they have made a great card IMO.



Can anybody on upload site dumpen the SC version?? or mail to [email protected]

do not ask for roms on here


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Sep 25, 2006)

http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 25, 2006)

working fine on m3, with fastboot 1x, trim and force r/w
as m3 wiki says..


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Athlon-pv @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Reported working on ez4


Saving?


----------



## sergiorf (Sep 25, 2006)

Can't seem to work on m3 lite like it says on m3wiki.
Anyone having problems? I'm using 512mb Sandisk Micro SD


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if both people have to friend each other to download levels?

Try downloading my level - FC is 5412-4493-9205


----------



## TheSpade (Sep 25, 2006)

Works on G6:
DoFat, Force R/W, Soft Reset, Trim.

Works on M3:
DMAx4, Force R/W, Soft Reset, Trim.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(TheSpade @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Works on G6:
> 
> DoFat, Force R/W, Soft Reset, Trim.



What's Force R/W good for? Does anybody know?


----------



## GoldenCrater (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Does anyone know if both people have to friend each other to download levels?
> 
> Try downloading my level - FC is 5412-4493-9205
> 
> ...


(all in caps though, hence the lack of my capitalisations)

If you want to try synccing so I can try again (I don't happen to have any stages atm though), my FC is 4940-0029-9297


----------



## g.crow (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(sergiorf @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Can't seem to work on m3 lite like it says on m3wiki.
> Anyone having problems? I'm using 512mb Sandisk Micro SD



Im using Sandisk 1gb Micro SD, works fine in safe mode, trim rom. all others off

mars


----------



## Keva (Sep 25, 2006)

Dont know if this is linked but after trying this game. The startup sound on my DS Lite has changed (Its now a lighter sound).

Anyone else had this?


----------



## martin88 (Sep 25, 2006)

Tested on EZ4. Works fine, including save.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(GoldenCrater @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Just tried yours and it says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, that sucks. I'll add you. It's just a simple mod of the first available template.

Also, notice Nintendo has already put out a downloadable level.


----------



## ssj4android (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Keva @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Dont know if this is linked but after trying this game. The startup sound on my DS Lite has changed (Its now a lighter sound).
> 
> Anyone else had this?



Is it your birthday?


----------



## Keva (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Keva @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont know if this is linked but after trying this game. The startup sound on my DS Lite has changed (Its now a lighter sound).
> ...



Yep.

Been stuck in all day but going out later.


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Keva @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ssj4android @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Keva @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> ...


AH HA!!! I wondered why mine did that too then went back to normal. It was my birthday.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 25, 2006)

The startup-sound on the DS is lighter when it's your birthday, there's no link with this game.


----------



## Keva (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(ds6220 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> AH HA!!! I wondered why mine did that too then went back to normal. It was my birthday.



Wow thats pretty cool.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 25, 2006)

Patched version works on SC SD


----------



## FounderX (Sep 25, 2006)

No luck here with my M3 CF. What combination I use, I end up with two white screens, with manager 27a and loader e28.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't seem to understand why other people M3s are working, be it M3lite, SD, micro SD, etc.


----------



## sergiorf (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm having the same problem on M3 Lite, two white screens :S


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(-MTW- @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Patched version works on SC SD


Trimming with GBA Tool Advance works as well. (Size drops from 64MB to 41.4MB.)


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Sep 25, 2006)

working on my supercard lite....(downloaded pre-patched rom)
working on my EZ4 with newest client and Loader.


Greetz


----------



## Ludvigsson (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(cheech1 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Kurdoglu99 @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(KroBa @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> ...




What searchwords did you use? because I'm getting blank here


----------



## waves (Sep 25, 2006)

could the people who CAN play mario tell us here in the forum what firmware version they use with their M3?

I guess with some older firmware version the game works and just doesn't work with the newest firmware. it was the same with megaman ZX - while it worked with older firmware versions it didn't work with the newest at this point.


----------



## g.crow (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(waves @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> could the people who CAN play mario tell us here in the forum what firmware version they use with their M3?
> 
> I guess with some older firmware version the game works and just doesn't work with the newest firmware. it was the same with megaman ZX - while it worked with older firmware versions it didn't work with the newest at this point.




im using m3 lite and m3 sd slim, both e28, gamemanager 27a

- safe mode (is reported to work with 4xdma too, cant confirm)
- trim rom (all others off)

works fine on both cards.

mars


----------



## wabo (Sep 25, 2006)

Works just fine on M3 CF - 27a
Safe mode - trim


----------



## wes (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(TheSpade @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Works on G6:
> DoFat, Force R/W, Soft Reset, Trim.



The game works yes, maybe i am doing something wrong but this game and some others (like brain age) does not write save when i restart my DS. Safe mode does not save either, so no matter what i try this game does not save for me.

Any suggestions or do i have a faulty G6 Lite.


----------



## GoldenCrater (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(m2pt5 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Bah, that sucks. I'll add you. It's just a simple mod of the first available template.
> 
> Also, notice Nintendo has already put out a downloadable level.


Already got that and I downloaded the other levels you'd made. 

As for those that can't get it working with their M3, I use the m3 mini-SD with 27a firmware and loader (too lazy to patch to 28 yet, as there are no compatability issues yet) with the game patched to 1xDMA, Software Reset and Trim ROM (like it says on m3wiki) and it works fine. I did have a black-screen crash after I finished a stage, but that's only happened once.


----------



## Retrievil (Sep 25, 2006)

Working on my M3 SD Perfect,  with e27a, through 27a Game Manager.

Gotta laugh at supercard.  Prompt patches is why the M3 is worth the $20 more imo.


----------



## Prophet (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Retrievil @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Gotta laugh at supercard.Â Prompt patches is why the M3 is worth the $20 more imo.



Would you like a cookie?


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 25, 2006)

got it running on SC SD with the manual patch that has been release by dsscene, but I can't save. I get error "data could not be read"


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gotta laugh at supercard.
> I know what you mean. I woke up the morning and it had been released, I came back from work and I'm now playing it it on my SC.  That delay made me physically sick, the SuperCard is the worst thing since the holocaust.
> QUOTEgot it running on SC SD with the manual patch that has been release by dsscene, but I can't save. I get error "data could not be read"



Use the SC patcher, throw away the 0kb file and use the save with your patched mario


----------



## ejx982 (Sep 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Prophet @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Retrievil @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta laugh at supercard.Â Prompt patches is why the M3 is worth the $20 more imo.
> ...



He's just saying that alot of SC users brag about their equipment being significantly cheaper, but in fact his opinion states that the extra cash means alot of headaches, and being able to play software, right away.

ejx982

P.S. Peanut Butter, or Macadamin Nut Please.


----------



## DJBurkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Also working on Supercard SD with custom patch for me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this is a very neat game, also reminds me of The Incredible Machine.
So its not like Mario vs DK 1, maybe they should've given it a different title (maybe just the March of the Minis would've sufficed), but its a kick ass game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'll be playing this for a good while now, especially now that I'm back to uni and have lectures in which to play my DS


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 26, 2006)

much thanks to Bluestar 
the .sav from the release rom worked with the patched SC rom.
I'm glad someone is thinking!


----------



## bobfrompikecreek (Sep 26, 2006)

4854-1037-8864

Anyone want to exchange friend codes? I've made and uploaded two levels, and I want opinions!


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 26, 2006)

Guys i cant get it to work
i have CF of M3 and 27 game manager and 27 loader
any help 
plz


----------



## DaveyDeadite (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah i'm running both v27a software and v28 firmware and did safe mode and trim rom to no avail.

have a m3 mini-sd and got the white screens of death. 4x didnt work either..


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 26, 2006)

Safe Mode + trim works for latest version of M3 SD slim.


----------



## DaveyDeadite (Sep 26, 2006)

not for me..


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Sep 26, 2006)

0687 - 9852 - 6788

For the few who care.


----------



## m2pt5 (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikaash2586 @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> 0687 - 9852 - 6788
> 
> For the few who care.


Ok, I added you. My FC is in my profile.


----------



## sandreezy (Sep 26, 2006)

my m3 lite micro SD is working with safemode and trim rom


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 26, 2006)

This is a fun little game, quirky.


----------



## emirof (Sep 26, 2006)

You think there is any risk Nintendo finds out your using a G6 or M3 if you select "On" on the options page to show my levels on nintndowifi.com or whatever it was for?


----------



## Opium (Sep 26, 2006)

I finished the first world then got bored of this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There just isn't much in it to keep my interest really.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 26, 2006)

Mmm a ok game really for me, was open minded about it. The first one didnt really set my world on fire either, but that was probably down to it not being as good as the GB DK game.


----------



## bouliton (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi guys,
Well, I tried to search for a patched version of the game trough google search but I didn't find anything....
Can someone help me?

Ps: I got the supercard SD


----------



## DJBurkey (Sep 26, 2006)

I've ordered this now after playing the rom for a while.  I really enjoy puzzle games


----------



## The Nitch (Sep 26, 2006)

Workin' on EZ4 lite... :-)


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 27, 2006)

SOO does anyone has that game to work on thier M3 CF version if so , how do u write it







thanx


----------



## pubjoe (Sep 27, 2006)

This games well worth sticking with, I urge anyone who got bored early to delve deeper.

I just completed world 4 (magnet world) with gold stars on every level.  Before now (for the first 2 or 3 worlds), the game was feeling like a bit of a chore and I was just rushing through each level.  But now, a lot more original gameplay has opened up, and I'm enjoying it 10-fold more than I was at the beginning.

Nice game, don't give up on it too early imo.


----------



## FSSimon (Oct 1, 2006)

QUOTE(pubjoe @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> This games well worth sticking with, I urge anyone who got bored early to delve deeper.
> 
> I just completed world 4 (magnet world) with gold stars on every level.Â Before now (for the first 2 or 3 worlds), the game was feeling like a bit of a chore and I was just rushing through each level.Â But now, a lot more original gameplay has opened up, and I'm enjoying it 10-fold more than I was at the beginning.
> 
> Nice game, don't give up on it too early imo.


Yes. I totally agree! I'm at floor 3 right now. 
I'll soon try making some levels, I just want to learn the game mechanics more and have more constructions set avaible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This could also be a good idea for the next gbatemp tournament: members have a deadline to post their highest scores at a set of staff-made levels....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone made some levels to share? I would love to try them...


----------



## temper (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 25 2006 said:


> Works on G6 in safe mode with trim on.




which version of u-disk manager and g6 firmware?
Doesn't work for me with u-disk 4.1F and firmware 4.1b...


----------



## Hooya (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm on floor 6 right now.  I haven't gotten a gold star in so long..... these levels are getting tough!


----------



## temper (Oct 4, 2006)

QUOTE(temper @ Oct 4 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Works on G6 in safe mode with trim on.
> ...



I updated to u-disk 4.6a, and it worked. No need for firmware update.


----------

